# GPS Guidance confusion.



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, I hate to beat a dead horse but I am confused. I have researched the Trimble EZ250, Raven Cruizer II, and now my JD dealer suggested the TeeJet Matrix 430. To me it seems the Raven has more options and does more for about the same money?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Does the JD dealer sell Teejet and not Raven?


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

Stay away from the Teejet and stay with a true GPS company in either Raven or Trimble. Have ran the Trimble 250 for a while and it is fairly easy to use but, make sure you get the upgraded antenna. the one that comes with it will only last about a year and loses signal easy.

I have never ran the Raven but, it looks good. Guess it all depends on who your dealer is for either one and who will best be able to help you.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Does the JD dealer sell Teejet and not Raven?


I am in between two JD dealers. The closest sells Trimble the other TeeJet along with their JD system. They are both higher than the same systems on Ebay. Neither dealer is listed by TeeJet or Trimble.



RCF said:


> Stay away from the Teejet and stay with a true GPS company in either Raven or Trimble. Have ran the Trimble 250 for a while and it is fairly easy to use but, make sure you get the upgraded antenna. the one that comes with it will only last about a year and loses signal easy.
> 
> I have never ran the Raven but, it looks good. Guess it all depends on who your dealer is for either one and who will best be able to help you.


Thanks on TeeJet. I like the Raven because of the markers in the field for obstacles. I would imagine either would be OK.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a TeeJet--it's OK, but it has a steep learning curve. The key advantage I see is that you can add section controls to it (I don't know about others).

Ralph


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Last year I was going through the same ordeal and started a topic "GPS Systems for Hay Farms". I'd looked at everything I could find on the internet and Colby replied on March 11 that the Raven Cruizer II was what I was looking for. From everything I had read about different brands and everything I didn't know I went with the Raven. Glad I did. Biggest complaint is the operating instructions are not the best for total beginners but that may be the case with all of them.

Our plan was to install it and drive around before actually using it. Wrong. The ground was too wet until needed to spray for winter annuals that Jeff had to "go live" with nothing more than driving up and down the road a few times. I do more of the computer stuff but Jeff has figured out how to use it really well.

Shelia


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't be confused, get the Raven. We have been running a Teejet for 4 years. We use it mainly for spraying. Went with teejet matrix 570 because it was the cheapest and simplest way to get Boom Section Control with our existing teejet controller. Just guidance no auto steer. There are some things about the 570 I wish were different but I wouldn't say stay away from Teejet. The older centerline 220 and 230 were useless for anything but nearly straight fields and I think they gave teejet a bad name. Look at what options you will use or need in the near future and what it will cost to add them.


----------

